# Updated 05.07 Pg.4 Planting HC emersed! Shrimps!



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

2010.03.05









2010.03.06 Added water. 









Beautiful HC









Too small I need a magnifying glass!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Half way









Finally finished planting.... hahah









Switch on the light: Phillips 23W = 100W Spiral Daylight Energy Saving









2010.03.07


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!!! We need your updates!!! I had your threads bookmarked, glad ur bak!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Only after 1 day planting... grow!! 









After 1 week (03.13 some spreading and some got bushier)









After 2 weeks (03.20 hehe.. looking good!)


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

2010.03.28 3rd Week after planting:


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

2010.04.04 - 4th week after planting









Decided to paint the back, got these from home depot:









Tried to make a sky effect, not satisfactory, but oh well.......


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok 2010.04.10, 5th week after planting HC emersed, also attached Windelove Fern, tomorrow going to fill up the tank.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

2010.04.11 Added water to tank today!

Tank was already cycled (water in the substrate when I didn't fill it up yet) plus I used old water from my 50G, just did a 20% water change on it and used it in this tank, the filter had been working on the 50G too for 5 weeks - since I started the emersed planting, so the water is all goood.... I also have excel dosing everyday for CO2, hope it is sufficient.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> OMG!!! We need your updates!!! I had your threads bookmarked, glad ur bak!


I know!! Haha.... I am glad you bookmarked it but I don't think it will work now.. grrr.... look at us, we're back to being junior members?! Haha.. oh man, what about my 54 itrader 100%?

I need to take more photos, work has been really busy recently, HC is still growing though, had a little melting but then it started right away again after the transition! I will take photos tomorrow!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Update 04.14 - my crs/cbs









Zoom out









Full tank shot









HC is doing ok, some small leaves have some signs of melting, I dose excel everyday so fingers crossed let's see how it is going to do in the long run!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

More shrimps and a mineral rock for the shrimps to forage on whenever they want to









Shrimps close up:


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful Ashley, just wonderful!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

That's really great man, When i do my 70 gallon i will be doing a dry start for HC as well, mind you i will need alot more lol.

How was your algae issues if any?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome, nice work


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys and girls!

Initially when I added water, the 3rd day there was blue green algae/cyanobacteria for a couple of days but I removed them manually, and since then it has not been back yet and let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Awesome!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to have to try an emersed set up when I begin my tank at work. I really like it.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

YAY! so happy that you re-started the journal


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome)


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

2010.04.22 - HC doing great!









Cardinal tetras, shrimps, Windelov fern and African fern









Full tank shot  Algae free (some on the glass but that's ok)


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

How are the CRS doing?


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely tank. How did you attach your ferns?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good. Any noticeable die-off from the immersion?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I recall you said some of the plants were melting, is it still doing that?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone, CRS are all doing great! 

I attached my plants by super glue/crazy glue them to the wood and they still grow, I just attach a small part of a plant. 

No dying off from immersion, was melting, but stopped melting and plants are spreading!


----------



## Fishes Need Love Too (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great!
random quesion but did u used to work at ipl


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Fishes Need Love Too said:


> Looks great!
> random quesion but did u used to work at ipl


what's ipl?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Ashely!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Thanks everyone, CRS are all doing great!
> 
> I attached my plants by super glue/crazy glue them to the wood and they still grow, I just attach a small part of a plant.
> 
> No dying off from immersion, was melting, but stopped melting and plants are spreading!


Cool. I was going to get some TA glue, but if crazy glue works, that's awesome. I'm assuming that the wood and plant has to be dried? I need to attaching some Anubias to a piece of wood and they've been coming off with my usual method (with pins).


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice going! Is it a 20g tank?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Cool. I was going to get some TA glue, but if crazy glue works, that's awesome. I'm assuming that the wood and plant has to be dried? I need to attaching some Anubias to a piece of wood and they've been coming off with my usual method (with pins).


Yeah, I was going to get TA glue too but Roger's didn't have it so I got crazy glue from walmart, the one that has a cool cap and container to prevent it from drying out, $5. My wood and plant were kind of wet, you just need to put the plant close to wood, drip one drop of crazy glue and hold it for 10-20 seconds (make sure your fingers are not stuck too! lol  ) crazy glue is waterproof, and if my shrimps are ok, fishes are no problem!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the tip. Now to pull out that big a$$ log in there.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

bigfry said:


> Nice going! Is it a 20g tank?


Nope it's a 10g 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Cool. Thanks for the tip. Now to pull out that big a$$ log in there.


 good luck!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

The HC looks fantastic!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a new phone, I'm uploading and posting this on my phone, hope it works! 



















Pregnant CRS


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok star grass is ready to be trimmed back.... you can come grab some clippings if you want!


----------

